# Any advice on an arched door frame?



## Harvey Swailes (11 Sep 2019)

Hi all.
Ive recently moved into a workshop and subsequently started working for myself. Now i dont have plans to work from or colleagues to bounce ideas off of.
This is my first post here and was hoping to get some ideas on constructing an arched door frame for a brick garden wall. Neither the door or frame will be painted so the joints need to dazzle. 

The main construction of the frame i think i have covered. Going to make a straight door with a straight jamb with a light at the top to follow the arch. I dont have a ring fence so i was thinking about shaping it with a router on a radial arm. My main concern is the actual jointing of the arched jamb. Should i mortice and tenon the segments to make the arch?

Any advice at all would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Rich


----------



## Adam9453 (11 Sep 2019)

Hi Rich,
Wedged hammer headed tenon joint is often a good choice and looks quite nice when done well. Any chance of seeing a quick sketch of what you have in mind? 
Easier to advise when I can see the radiuses etc involved


----------

